# Chytrid resistance?



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

A friend posted this article on facebook - thought I'd pass it along.

Fungus out! The frog resistance is here - environment - 10 December 2010 - New Scientist


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Isn't evolution and adaption just amazing.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

There was an article not too long ago that many chytrid sensitive species can survive with a low level of infection, until it peaks and kills the frogs.

Since these may be crashed populations, it could be the result of less zoospore exposure instead of evolution.

How A Deadly Amphibian Disease Spreads And Kills - Science News - redOrbit

And, is there any research yet showing how xenopus is immune to chytridiomycosis?


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Wouldn't be surprised. Amphibians if given time and help can re-establish and beat thigns that other species would parish from. I mean they even managed to survive the great extinction of the dinosaurs. Amphibians have great adaptable immune systems and are capable of beating things even as deadly as Chytrid. If it keeps it up we may not even have to worry about the bill banning the trade of Amphibians....


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Tell that to David Attenborough....


----------

